# ffmpeg - Deutsche Anleitung gesucht



## ngradert (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits ...

Hat jemand von Euch eine deutsche Anleitung zu ffmpeg?!
Ich hatte sie neulich mal irgendwo gefunden; suche jetzt aber schon seit 2h und finde sie nicht wieder ...

DANKE!

Nils


----------

